# Redhead



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

the Redhead 

A man is dining in a fancy restaurant and there is a gorgeous redhead sitting at the next table.

He has been checking her out since he sat down, but lacks the nerve to talk with her.

Suddenly she sneezes, and her glass eye comes flying out of its socket towards the man.

He reflexively reaches out, grabs it out of the air, and hands it back.

Oh my, I am so sorry, " the woman says as she pops her eye back in place.

"Let me buy your dinner to make it up to you, " she says.

They enjoy a wonderful dinner together, and afterwards they go to the theatre followed by drinks. They talk, they laugh, she shares her deepest dreams and he shares his. She listens.

After paying for everything, she asks him if he would like to come to her place for a nightcap and stay for breakfast.

They had a wonderful, wonderful time.

The next morning, she cooks a gourmet meal with all the trimmings. The guy is amazed! "Everything had been SO incredible"!!

"You know, " he said, "you are the perfect woman. Are you this nice to every guy you meet? "

"No, " she replies. . . . . . . . "


.

.

.

.

.
Wait for it.


.

.

.

.

.

It's coming.

.

.

.

.

The suspense is killing you, isn't it?

.

.

.

.

She says :

.

.


"You just happened to catch my eye. " 



MHS....Rob


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Tee!!Heeee!! :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

8) :lol: Good'un Rob!


----------

